# 4-21-18 Navarre Beach Pomp’s access 37-A



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here’s the pic, fished from 10:30-3pm with the family. I will give the full report later. 9 fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding ! Conditions were terrible at Fort Morgan this morning, so much so that I left as I considered it un-doable. I've got several friends on Facebook that did quite well over your way this morning....I just can't imagine how the conditions could be so different between here and there. Four ounce pyramids wouldn't even stop ,4 ounce Sputniks would try to hold but would get dragged in and down due to the humungous wind blow in the line.....but I'm glad that it worked out for ya'll.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Goes to show Navarre's not dead, it's just me.
Guess I should been out there with ya! 🤯


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Outstanding ! Conditions were terrible at Fort Morgan this morning, so much so that I left as I considered it un-doable. I've got several friends on Facebook that did quite well over your way this morning....I just can't imagine how the conditions could be so different between here and there. Four ounce pyramids wouldn't even stop ,4 ounce Sputniks would try to hold but would get dragged in and down due to the humungous wind blow in the line.....but I'm glad that it worked out for ya'll.


As we were setting up, another angler was leaving. I walked up to him and asked him how he did. He said, not even a hit. He arrived at day break and left around 10:30 when I arrived. He had the exact combination of bait as I did. Sand fleas, live shrimp, and fish bites and nada. His rigs were very different from mine. They were double rigs with the marshmellow type yellow floats with red beads. I changed it up from what I usally use which is neon orange, and yellow solid beads with 2/0 circle hooks on a double rig. I went with two of those rigs on two rods and two single red beaded rigs with red hooks. The last time I fished single rigs was in 1993. Seriously! Looks like they may need to make a comeback! We caught 9 fish with 7 hitting the single rigs and 2 hitting the double rigs. All the fish were caught using orange fish bites with fresh pealed live shrimp. GK, the water was rough and I only had trouble keeping the double rigs from floating off. The single rigs stayed in place because the bait would not get caught up in the current the like the double rigs. It was a fun day, We will get back out there sometime this week! Diggety, I’ve had my fair share of skunks the last month, don’t feel so bad.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice morning, Congrats!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking school of fish there SurfFishingMeister!!!


----------

